# STÖRENDE Geräusche im Multiplayer bei THE RUN!!!



## Metbier (4. Dezember 2011)

*STÖRENDE Geräusche im Multiplayer bei THE RUN!!!*

Moin,
ich Spiel wirklich gerne den Multiplayer in Need for Speed - The Run, aber es ist manchmal wirklich Nerv raubend, mit diesen Hintergrund Geräuschen von den anderen Fahrern. Mir ist es Sch***s egal was bei denen in der Bude ab geht, ob jemand Hustet, seine Nase schnupft, ob geflucht oder gepöbelt wird. Und immer wieder auch nerfiege Brum und Piep Geräusche von deren Mikros. Das kotzt mich so was von an, und Nervt echt Tödlich!!!!!!

Kann man den Mist nicht ab stellen ???
Bei mir ist in dem Spiel keine Option, um irgend ein Micro an zu machen, oder ab zu schalten im Spiel. 
ich frag mich was sich EA oder irgend eine andere Firma da bei gedacht hat.
ich hoffe das dieser Krasse Fehler bald behoben wird.
Das kann ja kein Mensch für gut heißen so was, wenn man schon seine Lautsprecher ausschalten muss, weil der Lärm so was von stört, und unerträglich wird.


----------



## Galford (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: STÖRENDE Geräusche im Multiplayer bei THE RUN!!!*

Mir wäre auch keine Option bekannt um dies abzustellen. Aber du bist nicht der einzige der sich darüber beschwert hat. Beim Twitter-Account von NFS haben sie jemanden sogar geantwortet, das sie sich darüber bewusst sind, dass solch eine Funktion vielfach gewünscht wird. Ob sich da etwas mit einem zukünftigen Patch ändert kann ich allerding leider auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Metbier (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: STÖRENDE Geräusche im Multiplayer bei THE RUN!!!*

gewünscht ??? na klasse....
Na hoffentlich melden sich da noch mehr, so das die da mal was unternehmen.
Das ist wirklich störend, man bekommt ja so gar nicht mehr den richtigen Spiele Sound mit.
Die könnten wenigstens eine abschalte Option mit rein machen. Dann kann man sich das aussuchen, ob man den Quatsch hören will oder nicht! 
Ist ja auch ne Sache von Privatsphäre. Ich will ja auch nicht das jeder zu hören kann, was bei mir gerade los ist... 
So geht das ja nicht. Ist das eigendlich Rechtens ???


----------

